

Bank of America Online Banking has been down for a couple hours now - joshmlewis
https://notice.bankofamerica.com/content/enhanced-splash/html/TD.html?bactoken=99261831176

======
IceyEC
It's just you...

<http://isup.me/bankofamerica.com>

------
1mrankhan
down for me

